# Friction Wheel Bearing help - Craftsman 8hp 25"



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have the above blower and have been having trouble with it jumpimg into reverse when put into 2nd gear. I took the bottom off and noticed a lot of play in the friction wheel shaft. I think the wheel was skating on the plate when in 2nd. I also noticed that the bearing flanges (picture attached - not mine) had the raised portion facing out. I think they should be facing in to take up the slack in the shaft. Am I correct? Also, do they go outside the blower shell to seal the hole or inside and are the nuts inside or out? Bought the unit used and the drive never worked right in the lower gears. I expect that if the slop is taken oout of the shaft things would work better. Also, the one on the right of my blower has the bearing inserted opposite to the one illustrated. Are they easy to knock out and reinsert?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Taurus04 said:


> I have the above blower and have been having trouble with it jumpimg into reverse when put into 2nd gear. I took the bottom off and noticed a lot of play in the friction wheel shaft. I think the wheel was skating on the plate when in 2nd. I also noticed that the bearing flanges (picture attached - not mine) had the raised portion facing out. I think they should be facing in to take up the slack in the shaft. Am I correct? Also, do they go outside the blower shell to seal the hole or inside and are the nuts inside or out? Bought the unit used and the drive never worked right in the lower gears. I expect that if the slop is taken oout of the shaft things would work better. Also, the one on the right of my blower has the bearing inserted opposite to the one illustrated. Are they easy to knock out and reinsert?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance.


I have a C950-52678-7 (8hp-28). given to me but was only interested in the engine . I"m now using the parts manual as reference hoping I could help you.
However my friction wheel shaft has a much different set up for bearings. It has a spindle housing and two needle bearings for shaft rotation and a needle bearing sandwiched between two thrust races that keep the friction disc from moving lengthways away from pressure when pushed on by the rubber friction wheel. Parts for mine are no longer available. I'm wondering if the person you got yours from did a make-shift because he could not get parts and is the reason yours works differently. 

I could be all wrong about this but I only have one digit different in my model #


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have the manual for the blower and the parts seem correct for the unit. The case is stamped for the carriage bolts square slots that hold the bearings in. They are the right assembly. The one I am questioning just looks like it was put together in reverse. The manual show that it is two pieces, but the replacements I see are one piece - bearing and flange as per attachment. I am wondering how hard it is to knock ouot the bearing and flip it to go through the other way.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I was looking for a parts breakdown to get a better idea but didn't see one yet. 

However I have separated many similar bushings in flanges. If you have a bench vise it is very easy with a block of wood on one side and socket on the other. 

No vise, place a piece of wood on the floor and put the bronze bushing side down on the wood, then use a socket big enough to tap the flange down past the bushing so the bushing goes into the socket.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Exploded parts diagram*

This is the diagram from the manual showing the parts. #s 36 and 37 are the bearing in question.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Missing Attachment.*

Forgot to upload attachment.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks more like part numbers 37 & 38?
The whole piece is listed as Part #51?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

In your first post the picture shows the one side, what does the other side look like?
It very well could be someone put it in backwards?
Either side is the same part numbers.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

You are correct Big Ed. #51 is the assembly and the parts are 37/38. I do not have a picture of tyhe other side as I got this one off the internet. The bearing has a "collar" on the other side. I really think mine is in the flange backwards. The wheels were seized on when I bought it and I think a lot of the maintenance was done the convenient way for that reason. I know there are a couple of 8/25s on the forum and was hoping someone could tell me if the flange goes inside the blower shell or outside. When I next service the blower, I will change the bearing to match the photo in the first post.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is a photo soon after I bought the snowblower. If you note the black arrows, there is a bearing in each way.


----------



## Rolf Zetterberg (Dec 15, 2012)

Take a look at this video-about 10 mins in where he is putting the hex shaft with its two bearings back.It's quick,but you can clearly see that both bearings are on the inside,facing in.
As far as I can see the only logical position where they can take all the thrust.




 
The same procedure here:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess someone put it together wrong?
Or can the Canadian models be different then the American model?


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

td5771 said:


> However I have separated many similar bushings in flanges. If you have a bench vise it is very easy with a block of wood on one side and socket on the other.


Used this method to reverse the bearing and reinstalled adding a couple of washers to take up the slack on the shaft. I also found the trunnion bearing seems to be worn (a lot of free play). The local repair shop advised me to check as this is what sends most of theses (Craftsman) blowers to scrap. worn. That may be what is causing some of my problem with the blower reversing in 2nd gear (skating on the drive plate). I will have to think on that one. Looks complex to change and expensive.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - it sure looks like they got them in backwards huh?


----------

